# Time To Get Serious (Engine Build).



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*UPDATE OF PARTS LIST** 
HEAD 
AEB Head With Massive Port And Polish 
CAT Cams 1003756 Solid Billet Cams 
CAT Cams Gold Valve Springs 
Supertech 1mm OS Intake And Exhaust Valves With Single Groove Keeper 
Rosten Solid Lifter Buckets 
Rosten Lash Caps 
Rosten Titanium Retainers 
ARP Exhaust Studs 

TURBO/EXHAUST 
BullseyePower S372 1.10 AR 
Custom Exhaust Manifold Built By Chuck At BoostedDubs 
4" Custom Exhaust With V-Banded Sections 

BLOCK 
06A Block Bored To 83.xxmm 
9.5:1 83mm JE Pistons 
--- 
Knife-Edged Forged Transverse 86.4mm Crank 
Forged Main Caps 
ARP Main Studs 
ARP Head Studs 

DRIVETRAIN 
Solid Motor, Transmission, and Diff. Mounts 
Clutchmasters FX700 And Steel Flywheel 
JHM Solid Short Shifter 

INTAKE 
3" Charge Piping 
Custom A/W Intercooler 
Custom Intake Manifold Built By Chuck At BoostedDubs Or SEM Intake Manifold 

ENGINE MANAGEMENT/FUELING 
Autronic SM2 
Fuelab Prodigy Pump With Surge Tank 
-8an Fuel Lines 
034 Fuel Rail 
Fuelab Adjustable FPR 

*Parts list subject to change without notice. :laugh: 

Alright, now that parts have started to roll in and engine work has begun, I figured I'd get this build thread going. To start, we're beginning with the head. 
My best friend (and mechanic) Karl and I had the AEB head ported and polished as well as had the valve seats cut for the new valves. Also had the valve guides replaced with new bronze guides. There was one small problem that we did run into; however, it was a fairly easy fix. On CAT Cams' website, they talk about having to machine the head where necessary to allow free rotation of the cams which is what had to be done for the exhaust cam on my AEB head 
The overall plan is be able to rev out to atleast 10000 RPMs to take advantage of the new S372 twin scroll turbo that we are going to be running. 

Anyway, enough typing for the moment, time for some pictures (with descriptions). 
The head: 








Intake: 








Exhaust: 








Some of the machine work that had to be done to allow free rotation of the exhaust cam: 
















The cams: 








Mmmm. Fully adjustable: 








Lifter Bucket: 








The valve springs: 








And lastly, the retainers:


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*

looks like a good project. sweet racks too, All Naturale


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_On CAT Cams' website, they talk about having to machine the head where necessary to allow free rotation of the cams which is what had to be done for the exhaust cam on my AEB head.

Eh?
Chris the camshaft should have rotated fine.My cylinder head cast did not need modifying at all.Not even Mendra's....
was it biting somewhere?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*

where is the rest of the engine build? 
42r is a mighty hefty turbo. should be a fun ride.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (mirror)*

Now this is the what I'm talking about! Good stuff bro.
Based on what I've seen, 10K will be needed with a straight up GT42R... I would definetly do twin scroll too, that should be a no brainer. My friend had a 42R on his B20vtec civic. I dont think it was twin scroll, but he didnt hit boost till 7000RPM. I would definetly look at doing a 2L if your not, or a 2.2L. His motor was built soup to nuts... and it had more displacement since it was a 2.0L, and a better flowing head (worked vtec head).
Anyway just some insight. I'm sure you did some of your homework if your doing a built like this. Much props for pushing the envelope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (FrankiEBoneZ)*

love to see more people pushing the envelope like this.. i will be following this build close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Eh?
Chris the camshaft should have rotated fine.My cylinder head cast did not need modifying at all.Not even Mendra's....
was it biting somewhere?

The intake camshaft had no problems, but the exhaust was definitely hitting.
To give you an idea where the lobes were hitting, I've circled the areas that had to be machined on my head at each lifter hole.










_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_where is the rest of the engine build? 
42r is a mighty hefty turbo. should be a fun ride. 

The block is pretty much done from a previous "build". I have forged 83mm JE pistons, new crank, and forged rods with 20mm wrist pins. Newer plans for the block include a crank girdle and head studs.
As for the exhaust setup, I'm waiting on selling this FSI block and my 35R turbo to get the 42R. It's definitely a big ass turbo and it looks like we might need a custom manifold to get it to fit in the A4.


















_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Now this is the what I'm talking about! Good stuff bro.
Based on what I've seen, 10K will be needed with a straight up GT42R... I would definetly do twin scroll too, that should be a no brainer. My friend had a 42R on his B20vtec civic. I dont think it was twin scroll, but he didnt hit boost till 7000RPM. I would definetly look at doing a 2L if your not, or a 2.2L. His motor was built soup to nuts... and it had more displacement since it was a 2.0L, and a better flowing head (worked vtec head).
Anyway just some insight. I'm sure you did some of your homework if your doing a built like this. Much props for pushing the envelope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Most of my research has come from the experience that it seems *A LOT* of EVO guys have. It's crazy what they're doing compared to us. That's half the reason I want to do this. I've seen claims of a 42R spooling up on 2L 4g63 motor by 5500-5700 RPMs. Pretty sure that's with a twin scroll setup, but not sure what A/R turbine.


_Modified by Chris164935 at 4:01 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Chris164935)*

Has to be with a twin scroll setup. I dont know about that RPM though, but the proof is in the pudding. If they are doing it we should be able, no reason we cant other than our heads flow a bit worse. Thats about on par with what I was about the b20 car... he didnt have a twin scroll setup. It might have been lower than 7000 too, might have been 6000. I forget exactly, this is also about 3-4 years ago, and the GT42R has come a little ways since then.
I'm totally jealous of you haha! Your doing exactly what I wanted to do if/when I sell my car.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Has to be with a twin scroll setup. I dont know about that RPM though, but the proof is in the pudding. If they are doing it we should be able, no reason we cant other than our heads flow a bit worse. Thats about on par with what I was about the b20 car... he didnt have a twin scroll setup. It might have been lower than 7000 too, might have been 6000. I forget exactly, this is also about 3-4 years ago, and the GT42R has come a little ways since then.
I'm totally jealous of you haha! Your doing exactly what I wanted to do if/when I sell my car.









You still have time. I still have a lot of saving up to do, but hope to have the car done by Fall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (20thAEGti1009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGti1009* »_love to see more people pushing the envelope like this.. i will be following this build close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
You still have time. I still have a lot of saving up to do, but hope to have the car done by Fall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









haha, well if and when I get to this project, it wont be till sometime next year... I dunno if I want to stick with 4-cylinders anymore myself. If I do probably a better platform like an EVO is what I'll get, that or an Audi. I'd like to do the Audi, but its just hard to do. The base platform isnt so great hehe.


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (FrankiEBoneZ)*

wow awsome set-up, this should be flat out nasty ...keepin this one in the watched topics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
The intake camshaft had no problems, but the exhaust was definitely hitting.
To give you an idea where the lobes were hitting, I've circled the areas that had to be machined on my head at each lifter hole.









Dont know what camshafts you have Chris but 1003756's require no machining of the cylinder head cast as there is no biting of the loebs on the cast.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Dont know what camshafts you have Chris but 1003756's require no machining of the cylinder head cast as there is no biting of the loebs on the cast.



_Quote, originally posted by *catcamshafts* »_ FOR COMPETITION APPLICATIONS ONLY. following details must be verified: 
- *the camshafs must turn smooth in the cylinderhead, provide free travel by machining where needed *
- distance between valve seal and retainer at full lift must be 0.6mm at least 
- minimum valve spring travel of 1.0mm at full lift must be provided 
- distance between valve and piston 1.0mm (pref. 1.5mm). check 5-15° before TDC on exhaust, and after TDC on intake


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*

They turn smoothe to me....want a video?
Maybe the above was for the more aggressive solid lifter camshafts.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_They turn smoothe to me....want a video?
Maybe the above was for the more aggressive solid lifter camshafts.

post it when you're done making it.


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (mirror)*

I cant wait 2 drive it


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*

Finally, someone who is doing solid lifter for a turbo bigger than a 3076!!! Cant wait to see the results!
I'm too poor for solid lifter right now, 3652s are as big as i go right now.
BTW, if you need a great machine shop with some nice references, I have one here not too far from you, PM me if you want it


_Modified by themachasy at 8:03 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_They turn smoothe to me....want a video?
Maybe the above was for the more aggressive solid lifter camshafts.

Might be that some of the casting in each head is different. We tested by properly torqueing down the camshafts; the intake turned freely and the exhaust wouldn't budge. Grinded out some material on the exhaust side and now both camshafts rotate freely. No bore aligning was done so we know that all the cam cap holes lined up.








Oh yeah, I know one of you guys wants a forged 2L crank and matching 06B block. Buy my motor! Or, atleast the 3582R.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Chris164935)*

Well, a quick update of the frustrations we ran into tonight. I had a BPY longblock (2L FSI motor) that I was trying to sell. After a quick tear down, it looks like that's not gonna happen now. Originally, I was going to use the bare block and part out everything else since it's supposed to be beefier and more stout than an 06A block. As it turns out though, the motor (which I got for free, luckily) had overheating problems. And it seems that the motor was run hard WHILE overheating.







Anyway, I'll let the pictures talk for themselves.
The oil pan baffle:








The main caps







:








And lastly, the crank. Any idea if it's still good?
























Anyway, I'm planning on ordering lash caps and tensioner for the head sometime next week. Also, thinking about running the intercooler piping behind the motor above the transmission and mount an air-to-water intercooler on the driver's side and probably run a transverse intake manifold (one that faces the passenger side most likely) with a 90º aluminum bend with a throttle body adaptor.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Chris164935)*

How did the main bearing look? The crank might be good...at the very most you might need to send it out to get cut. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_How did the main bearing look? The crank might be good...at the very most you might need to send it out to get cut. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bearings looked worse than the main caps. However, the journals on the crank looked alright.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Chris164935)*

I'd wager the crank is fine, the discoloration is nothing. That said, I'd still have it mic'ed out to make sure.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_The oil pan baffle

Not bad...seen worst.
I am going to upload that video when I get time.Sorry...
BTW come on aim.Have something for you


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*

Damn!!!! Nice setup..... cant wait till i can afford cams!


----------



## corona fr (Aug 24, 2007)

Niceee 10k rpm!! 
more pics plz


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

so how much will you have into this at completion?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (corona fr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corona fr* »_more pics plz 

I will post some more when we actually start assembling the head. The money shots won't be for another month or so though.









_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_BTW come on aim.Have something for you









Yeah. Thanks for messaging me at 4 am you bastard. Some of us like to sleep.









_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_so how much will you have into this at completion?

Too much probably. But I think it'll be worth it.
If anyone's interested in the FSI crank (same type crank as an AEG, only forged instead of cast







), I am selling it. Hit me up with some offers in the PMs.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

wow awesome build..bump for a local


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (03redgti)*

bust out the credit card already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean1.8t (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*

bump!
where's this at?


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (sean1.8t)*

that is what i want to know!


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (slow85golf)*

Bump for tax return coming soon.








Sorry for the big delays but some more important things have come up but are now taken care of and we are ready to move forward again with this project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Basic update right now is that we are jumping onto the BorgWarner/Bullseye bandwagon and going with an S374... maybe with a billet compressor wheel. Also looking to try out some new ideas as well (which will remain under wraps for a little bit).


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i was wondering what ever happened to this...what all is already done now? what GT series turbo would the 374 be closest too?


----------



## Brasquatch (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

Sick build bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Chris164935)*

why a 374 and not the 372? 374 is 45r territory.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (1.8t67)*

i was looking a a 45r today. i took some pics. ill post them when i get home. i can almost fit my head in the inlet







i say go for. all youd have to do is rev it 14K

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_i was wondering what ever happened to this...what all is already done now? what GT series turbo would the 374 be closest too? 

Yeah, I had to take some time to get back into school. But now everything is gravy and hopefully we can have this thing done by summer.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_why a 374 and not the 372? 374 is 45r territory. 

Pretty much the same price as an S372 and we are shooting for ridiculous numbers.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

are you just shooting for ridiculous dyno numbers? or are you actually trying to drive this car at the drag strip?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_are you just shooting for ridiculous dyno numbers? or are you actually trying to drive this car at the drag strip?

We are definitely planning on dragging the car. It's a quattro car, so I'm not too worried about it. Mike Hood's running stock axles, rear diff, prop shaft, and tranny with 600+hp. We will be content with 800-900awhp with plenty of breathing room, if need be. And I have no problems upgrading the drivetrain when we find that point.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

im not knocking you at all, theres just a big difference between making an arseload of power on the dyno, and making the car go down the track. and 800-900AWHP is a serious amount of power to make at the motor....over 1k hp as you probably already know. 
edit: planning on a 2.0l i assume? 


_Modified by zerb at 11:40 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_im not knocking you at all, theres just a big difference between making an arseload of power on the dyno, and making the car go down the track. and 800-900AWHP is a serious amount of power to make at the motor....over 1k hp as you probably already know. 

It's cool. I have been researching this A LOT since I first posted up back in May, 2008. My best friend and I have been brainstorming quite a few different ideas, so we'll see how it goes. I expect and welcome criticism/skeptism.








Also, to themachasy, if you are reading this and didn't get my PM: I am very interested in contacting the machine shop you mentioned earlier in the thread. Let me know. My e-mail is this username at gmail.com.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

well im interested to know what the first weak point you come across may be. im assuming youll be running an 01E?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

What are you planning on revving to?
Are you planning on having this project done in '09?


_Modified by DonSupreme at 9:24 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Dr. 35r (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_im not knocking you at all, theres just a big difference between making an arseload of power on the dyno, and making the car go down the track. and 800-900AWHP is a serious amount of power to make at the motor....over 1k hp as you probably already know. 
edit: planning on a 2.0l i assume? 

_Modified by zerb at 11:40 AM 1-30-2009_

it can be done I did 650whp with a 3582r everyone one said it couldent be done... and I used to daily drive the car like that on pump gas. with a bigger turbo... and I rev to 9500rpms daily!


_Modified by Dr. 35r at 10:10 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. 35r)*

you made 650awhp on pump gas with a 3582r? Not being a di(k but... 
Dyno sheet or it didn't happen. 
Also, 9500rpm was hyrdo or solid lifter?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_Dyno sheet or it didn't happen. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

oh dear.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. 35r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_well im interested to know what the first weak point you come across may be. im assuming youll be running an 01E?

01A for now. My guess would be the axles, maybe the rear ones first.

_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_What are you planning on revving to?
Are you planning on having this project done in '09?

Probably start out with a 10.5K rev limiter for initial tuning and then go from there.
Planning to have it done in '09? Yes. But that's not a guarantee.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. 35r* »_it can be done I did 650whp with a 3582r everyone one said it couldent be done... and I used to daily drive the car like that on pump gas. with a bigger turbo... and I rev to 9500rpms daily!

Maybe 650fwhp... Evo guys are getting 550+awhp on pump gas. But that's with like the best of the best setup to go with the GT3582R.
Motor is staying at 1.9L for now as the original built motor that I have is 1.9L and still in great condition.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

first off, that 01a will be destroyed...but i cant say anything cause im using that in my build and i myself have been told that im going to destroy it by numerous people that are much brighter then i am when it comes to audi transmissions, but im just forewarning you. 
id like to see how that tranny shifts at 10.5k personally...cause its not like anyone that i know of is revving that high. so hopefully you'll be able to find that out.


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome man. Nice to see a different path being taken. I actually have Frankie's old engine. Can't wait to do it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. 35r (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_you made 650awhp on pump gas with a 3582r? Not being a di(k but... 
Dyno sheet or it didn't happen. 
Also, 9500rpm was hyrdo or solid lifter?

Never said anything about All Wheel Drive, and the head was hydro!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. 35r)*

head specs? and pump gas for those numbers?


_Modified by zerb at 4:50 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. 35r)*

good luck with your project and pushing the envelop.


----------



## Dr. 35r (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_head specs? and pump gas for those numbers?

_Modified by zerb at 4:50 PM 1-30-2009_

AEB Cylinder Head / Port matched
8 angle Valve Job
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
Tubular exhaust Manifold T3 flange
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. 35r)*

Chris get with me so we can order those studs and I would like to give you that fsi head to take to the machine shop while I am out of town.

I think the weak point is going to be the rear diff.








I give it 4-6 weeks with me driving the car! lol....


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. 35r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. 35r* »_
AEB Cylinder Head / Port matched
8 angle Valve Job
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
Tubular exhaust Manifold T3 flange
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs

What standalone?
If you knew for a fact that it made 650 FWHP then you must have put it on the dyno, so where is the sheet?

_Modified by DonSupreme at 2:41 PM 1-30-2009_


_Modified by DonSupreme at 2:54 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. 35r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. 35r* »_
AEB Cylinder Head / Port matched
8 angle Valve Job
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
Tubular exhaust Manifold T3 flange
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs

whats the forgotten bottom end ?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

You should get rods man, they're only $350 bucks. I don't think your stock rods will holdup.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. 35r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. 35r* »_
AEB Cylinder Head / Port matched
8 angle Valve Job
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
Tubular exhaust Manifold T3 flange
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs

cams?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_You should get rods man, they're only $350 bucks. I don't think your stock rods will holdup.



*lol*


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

is that the 35r/18t that wrecked his motor not long after building it from ohio a ways back? the white two door coupe?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_You should get rods man, they're only $350 bucks. I don't think your stock rods will holdup.



smartypants


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*









_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
smartypants


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Bombers* »_Chris get with me so we can order those studs and I would like to give you that fsi head to take to the machine shop while I am out of town.

I think the weak point is going to be the rear diff.








I give it 4-6 weeks with me driving the car! lol....

So, that is what we decided, Raceware studs over the ARP head bolts?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_is that the 35r/18t that wrecked his motor not long after building it from ohio a ways back? the white two door coupe?

not the same car.


_Modified by Boostin20v at 1:15 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

ya next week should be a nice pay check so Ill be ready to order some odds and ends for the build


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

subscribed, for another Bullseye guy.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

if you want to run a s374 make sure it's twin scroll and use nitrous unless you want a Peak whp with no powerband. s370 s372 would be enough, and again how many 900whp 20v have you seen, it's not that simple just slap a Huge turbo and solid lifter and rev the piss out of it and Band you got 900whp, VW are not meant to turn 11000rpm reliable again if you want to HP number good.
i have said it before bigger is not always better especialy in VW engines with not the best gear ratio as well.
still can't wait to see final product with track and dyno numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (euroroccoT)*

any motor can rev if you build it too. our motors can spin 11k, it's all about flow. you also have to know what issues these engines have/can encounter. once you realize this, you can reinforce them to spin. 
edit: i can see how you would need to machine your head to accept the cams. i had to machine mine for 11.2mm lift on the exhaust side. only machined out a few thousands, but you have 11.6mm, and it would NEED to be done. 



_Modified by 1.8t67 at 7:19 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_yes cincy, this is your boy


Dont ever say that again!








Cost me many months of my time and isht load of money being w/o it


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Time To Get Serious ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'd wager the crank is fine, the discoloration is nothing. That said, I'd still have it mic'ed out to make sure. 

the wear on those caps don't look too serious. Definitly have it mic'ed just in case. The crank should be fine it doesn't look like you need to machine the main bearings on the block at all. But that bluck has definitly seen its fair share of redlines I could imagine.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Budsdubbin)*

That stuff is long gone lol....


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_any motor can rev if you build it too. our motors can spin 11k, it's all about flow. you also have to know what issues these engines have/can encounter. once you realize this, you can reinforce them to spin. 
edit: i can see how you would need to machine your head to accept the cams. i had to machine mine for 11.2mm lift on the exhaust side. only machined out a few thousands, but you have 11.6mm, and it would NEED to be done.

Plans are to have the entire rotating assembly balanced. Maybe some lightweight pulleys and going with an ABF alternator setup. We also have some top secret (







) plans as well to ensure stability, but we'll see how they play out a bit first though...
We also aren't set on the S374 yet; the S372 is still a good possibility as well.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_ Maybe some lightweight pulleys 

doesnt the stock pulley help with balancing? (not that i can talk..i have an ECS LW crank pulley, i dont rev much though)


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
doesnt the stock pulley help with balancing? (not that i can talk..i have an ECS LW crank pulley, i dont rev much though)

the oem crank pulley. the alt/ps pulleys can be lightened without ill effects.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*

What ever goes on the front of the crank, light weight or stock pulleys its going to be balanced! there will be no short cuts taken I have thought threw this build alot, And if It does break then so be it!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Chris is back on a mission


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Bombers* »_What ever goes on the front of the crank, light weight or stock pulleys its going to be balanced! there will be no short cuts taken I have thought threw this build alot, And if It does break then so be it!









balanced or not, you cannot balance the amount of boost per cylinder. this will throw your assembly off. the only way you truley can is by doing itb's. even then, i wouldn't recommend a lightened crank pulley. a harmonic balancer (crank pulley) is named such for a reason.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
you cannot balance the amount of boost per cylinder. this will throw your assembly off. 

I don't get this statement?
you trying to say that even a lightened, belanced and ported motor can be thrown off balance by unequal boost between cylinders?
only thing I can see affecting absolute boost between cylniders are the slight variations in flow characteristics of the inlet mani and inlet tracts of the head.
negligible I would have thought when it comes to revving to 10k


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jc_bb)*

you ever see the the inlet runner for cylinder #1 on a stock a4 intake mani? (though im _sure_ a custom intake mani is in order for this). it seems cylidner 1 would see a _little_ less airflow, not that a think that would through a motor off










_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 10:17 AM 2-1-2009_


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

I have one, and I agree they suck (and not in an equal amount per runner type way either!)
but I wouldn't have one on a motor that is running this level of power or revs...but your right, I doubt he has either.
Still don't see how it is going to limit rev range rather than just raw power


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_
I don't get this statement?
you trying to say that even a lightened, belanced and ported motor can be thrown off balance by unequal boost between cylinders?
only thing I can see affecting absolute boost between cylniders are the slight variations in flow characteristics of the inlet mani and inlet tracts of the head.
negligible I would have thought when it comes to revving to 10k

boost is built into the intake manifold. when you have a single tb, there is no way to regulate the amount of boost per cylinder. what does this mean? each cylinder will have a different level of combustion, which results into harmonics. take a page from the 4 bangers that run very high in rpms. they spend big $$$ on harmonic balancers, even in a well balanced engine. 
everything in my engine has been balanced to +/- 1gram. revs up towards the moon. oem balancer for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

ITBs are a big possibility, if I can find a decent set.
Also, if any CAD designers are interested in helping with a project idea we have, let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

I'd love to see ITBs, but its going to end up being custom


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

good work mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (catsman72)*

so the ITBs would be inside the plenum? ive never personally seen ITBs on a turbo car....


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_so the ITBs would be inside the plenum? ive never personally seen ITBs on a turbo car....

No, on the runners.
You'd need fairly long runners, then ITB's. I was really really hoping to do an ITB setup with BMW throttle bodies, as they almost perfectly match the AEB runner shape...I still plan to do it, sometime....(next summer maybe)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Something to consider: Pressure gradient across all runners is relative; however it is volumetric flow and air speed that make the difference when trying to distribute induction for balanced combustion.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_so the ITBs would be inside the plenum? ive never personally seen ITBs on a turbo car....

The Nissan GTi-R had them, and I know there were a few others but I can't think of them


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
No, on the runners. 

i mean arent the TBs at the end of the runner and _inside_ the plenum?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
i mean arent the TBs at the end of the runner and _inside_ the plenum?

basically.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Also, if any CAD designers are interested in helping with a project idea we have, let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Contact Jim (onemoremile) or Jay (CaliforniaJay) on Audizine


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

chris I am going to a machine shop today while I am down here! PS:dont forget that FSI head and plate at my house


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

california jay does some _serious_ CAD work!!!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

I had some ITB's made for my 20/20 and in the end it wasn't worth the extra tunning involved for only a few hp


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^whoa!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm starting to think we will never see that damn manifold...


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_I'm starting to think we will never see that damn manifold...

... Lets hope not.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

for those of us with AEBs, is there much of a reason to switch over to this mani (if it ever materializes







)
OP, do you guys have any ideas for a custom intake mani yet?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_for those of us with AEBs, is there much of a reason to switch over to this mani (if it ever materializes







)
OP, do you guys have any ideas for a custom intake mani yet?

(Following comments assume that the manifold will perform similarly or better than the transverse models)
Short answer is yes. The SEM manifold should distribute air more evenly to cylinders compared to the OEM AEB manifold and it should also flow significantly more due to increased plenum size and other factors.

_Modified by DonSupreme at 11:19 AM 2-2-2009_


_Modified by DonSupreme at 11:20 AM 2-2-2009_


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

If your talking about OP being orange park/ me and chirs ya we have a slight Idea on the intake man. It all depends on if we do end up going air to water or air to air not shure yet. still have other stuff to worrie about as of now like building the turbo manilfold and down pipe. and wiring the car


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
(Following comments assume that the manifold will perform similarly or better than the transverse models)
Short answer is yes. The SEM manifold should distribute air more evenly to cylinders compared to the OEM AEB manifold and it should also flow significantly more due to increased plenum size and other factors.

_Modified by DonSupreme at 11:19 AM 2-2-2009_

i would certainly hope for more equalization between the cylinders. this is part of the point in buying a aftermarket mani. it still would not be enough to ditch a harmonic balancer though. 



_Modified by 1.8t67 at 3:16 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
i would certainly hope for more equalization between the cylinders. this is part of the point in buying a aftermarket mani. it still would not be enough to ditch a harmonic balancer though. 
_Modified by 1.8t67 at 3:16 PM 2-2-2009_

Indeed, a harmonic balancer is essential http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:19 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

say one never revved over 6500. would the stock pulley be as much of an issue?
and exactly how does a harmonic balancer, uh, for lack of a better word, balance things?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_say one never revved over 6500. would the stock pulley be as much of an issue?
and exactly how does a harmonic balancer, uh, for lack of a better word, balance things?

sell it and buy a sbc.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonic_balancer


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_If your talking about OP being orange park/ me and chirs ya we have a slight Idea on the intake man. It all depends on if we do end up going air to water or air to air not shure yet. still have other stuff to worrie about as of now like building the turbo manilfold and down pipe. and wiring the car









Noob. OP stands for "original poster".








But as stated, intake mainfold will probably start to materialize more after we figure out where the turbo is going to sit and how the charge piping is going to be run.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

dont get me started lol...


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_sell it and buy a sbc. 

what is an SBC?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

any progress?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_any progress?

Mostly been waiting on tax return. We did get the bottom end dis-assembled tonight to be taken to a machine shop for honing and cleaning. Everything looked great except this:








This is the second crank gear to start to have its tab sheared off. I know people have come up with fixes for this but I have not for the life of me been able to find them...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
This is the second crank gear to start to have its tab sheared off.

How many miles on it? I replace the timing cog and bolt on every motor I build.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pin it... I just had a 2.7T tb gear pinned to the crank bc the keyway is so damned small and the customer wants to rev to 8500


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How many miles on it? I replace the timing cog and bolt on every motor I build. 

Less than 10,000 miles. The first one that sheared had less than 6,000 miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Pin it... I just had a 2.7T tb gear pinned to the crank bc the keyway is so damned small and the customer wants to rev to 8500

Any more info on this? Maybe some pictures?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

At what power levels? That's a pretty bad failure rate for you.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_At what power levels? That's a pretty bad failure rate for you. 

35R at 25 psi with race gas levels.
Just curious, but are others doing to torque the bolt that holds the gear to the crank?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

pin it. i have an alignment tool which works very nice. i'd be willing to rent it to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
35R at 25 psi with race gas levels.
Just curious, but are others doing to torque the bolt that holds the gear to the crank?

Ingersoll Rand impact gun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thats what put it on last time


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_thats what put it on last time









Maybe have it cryo'ed? Not sure what to tell you as I've never had a problem. Obviously, it can be an issue, but every machine shop/engine builder I asked said to leave the cog alone.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_pin it. i have an alignment tool which works very nice. i'd be willing to rent it to you. 

Is this a tool you made? Any pictures of it so I can get an idea of how it works?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Chris, I'll take some pics of the 2.7T crank for you. Think dowel. I can have my local machine guy do it for $75 if you would prefer to do it that way


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Is this a tool you made? Any pictures of it so I can get an idea of how it works?









i leave the tool at my machine shop. no reason for me to tote it around. it's a 2 piece tool, which offsets the pin 90* from the keyway.


----------



## vocey (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*

I'd be intrested in seeing how this tooling works too I am in the progress of building a high HP engine across the pond and untill I read this thread I hadn't considered the bottom crank pulley and as I don't want to be rebuilding my engine too many times i'd rather eliminate as many weak points as I can 
cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build). (Chris164935)*

Well, time for some updates today as 2 big and important packages from Clay arrived at my door. I'll let the pictures do the talking.
S372 1.10 A/R
















For reference of the size of the inlet, the rubber hose is 4".








And finally, the TiAL 38mm V-banded wastegates.










_Modified by Chris164935 at 1:45 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Time To Get Serious (Chris164935)*

Wow, is there anything that TiAL makes that isn't beautiful?
Drool. Over everything.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Mostly been waiting on tax return. We did get the bottom end dis-assembled tonight to be taken to a machine shop for honing and cleaning. Everything looked great except this:








This is the second crank gear to start to have its tab sheared off. I know people have come up with fixes for this but I have not for the life of me been able to find them...

I dowelled mine and have no intention of running anything like the revs you are. its a badly designed weak point with a great deal of mass and force applied to it.
not the best picture but you get the point:








bought one crank pulley and two bolts. mounted the pulley with a heavily cut bolt head to allow drilling, drilled straight through the pulley into the end of the crank.
pin you can see next to the dial gauge is actually a old valve stem recycled.
two of them, they go right through the pulley and are held in place by the new bolt.
not coming off unless I want it to.
It is such a snug fit the bolt could come out and still run.
balanceing isn't an issue as the whole lot will be balanced anyway



_Modified by jc_bb at 11:03 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Mostly been waiting on tax return. We did get the bottom end dis-assembled tonight to be taken to a machine shop for honing and cleaning. Everything looked great except this:








This is the second crank gear to start to have its tab sheared off. I know people have come up with fixes for this but I have not for the life of me been able to find them...

This is a sure sign of a motor out of balance. If tightened to spec crank pulley bolts do not simply come loose. A force is required. Bad flywheel or dampener and or not running one.\
Great build, I have a motor in the works as well. Hopefully I will learn a little something here.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Well, both times the motor was balanced by two separate machine shops (one shop the first time, another the second). Could be the flywheel. We were still using the stock dual-mass flywheel. In any case, the flywheel will be gone, the bottom end balanced, and we plan on dowel pinning the gear to the crank.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's dope for sure. lol


----------



## TeaEightySix (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

I just realized where you were from







Big things coming out of Florida!! Good luck on the build and keep us updated on it!


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MAGAT18T)*

Where are the engine bay pics at lol.....


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*

Florida represent. Good lookin build, keep it up!


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Bombers* »_Where are the engine bay pics at lol.....

Laziness owns me.








Been workin' on puttin' that head together yet?


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

yep the head should be done tomorrow afternoon


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*

Andy didn't see you sneek in here ps the motor is flawless I karl built it LOL


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*

no doubt. Are you all going to Eurowarz? It would be nice to see the Jax group.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*

when is it?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*

the 14 of March. Bradenton


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_the 14 of March. Bradenton 

Might be lucky enough to have the manifold finished by then.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

psh if that! But no I have school the week after for work so I will be driving up to the Atl. Come Sunday


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Got those pics for you Chris, sorry it took sooo long.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

subscribed (i lost this thread and had to search again for it. not losing it now







)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Is that a roll pin I see in there? If so, why was that used rather then a tool steel solid pin?


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looks like a roll pin to me. And take my advice and do NOT use that. I used a roll pin one time and it lasted all the way to about 10 miles. I now have a rockwell 42 hardend steel dowel pin in there.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_subscribed (i lost this thread and had to search again for it. not losing it now







)

Yeah. The 1.8t forum moves a lot faster than my car.








Anyway, lash caps for the solid lifters are here, so the head is slowly getting assembled now. Also received the exhaust manifold-to-head and divided T4 flange recently from this shop (great prices!): http://www.bmcrace.com/
Now, just waiting on our friend Chuck to finish a 16v intake manifold (







) so we can get started on the exhaust manifold.
Have also been looking at these as well: http://www.rosten-performance.....html
I know I am getting the flywheel shim. I'd like to get the crank shim as well, but according to the website, says it's only for 5 cylinder 10v/20v motors. But it looks exactly the same as a 1.8t crank. Might just pick one up anyway to check it out.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

I need to get my a$$ in gear I know! LOL


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Quick update. Got a new oil pump gear for the crank and should be mailing the whole thing off to get knife-edged and balanced soon.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_knife-edged and balanced soon.


balanced i concur. but why knife-edging if i may ask?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you decided on a turbo yet?


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (20thAEGti1009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGti1009* »_Looks like a roll pin to me. And take my advice and do NOT use that. I used a roll pin one time and it lasted all the way to about 10 miles. I now have a rockwell 42 hardend steel dowel pin in there.

ditto.
mine uses solid valve stems! two of.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_you decided on a turbo yet?



from page one:

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_*UPDATE OF PARTS LIST**
TURBO/EXHAUST
BullseyePower S372 1.10 AR
Custom Exhaust Manifold Built By Chuck At Boosteddubs.com
4" Custom Exhaust With V-Banded Sections


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

"updated" ^^^^
the last time i looked it wasnt for sure yet.... thanks though


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_"updated" ^^^^
the last time i looked it wasnt for sure yet.... thanks though

Oh, it's for sure now.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...03413


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
balanced i concur. but why knife-edging if i may ask?



http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4218926
$350 + cost of shipping to their shop.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Did you get rid of that roll pin? That is the major question.
I do not trust the roll pin in the bottom of my 89 Golf's shifter assembly, let alone where yours is located


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Did you get rid of that roll pin? That is the major question.
I do not trust the roll pin in the bottom of my 89 Golf's shifter assembly, let alone where yours is located









Not my car. That picture was from someone else showing some ideas of how to pin the timing gear to the crank.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Not my car. That picture was from someone else showing some ideas of how to pin the timing gear to the crank.

Oh sorry. Assumed it was. Carry on with the awesome! \m/


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Have also been looking at these as well: http://www.rosten-performance.....html
I know I am getting the flywheel shim. I'd like to get the crank shim as well, but according to the website, says it's only for 5 cylinder 10v/20v motors. But it looks exactly the same as a 1.8t crank. Might just pick one up anyway to check it out.

BobQ sells the shim. The shim goes between the Flywheel and the Crank. You don't need two...


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
BobQ sells the shim. The shim goes between the Flywheel and the Crank. You don't need two...

These come on the cars factory!

Stupidly, I tossed mine..... Seriously, my AEB had this with a little dimple between the torque converter and crank, and mk1's mk2's have it.
It does not look coated with anything or maybe it just wears with age..... That can be the only explanation for it, because it does not space the clutch out or anything. 
I had this question when I was putting my AEB + SYncro 009 box together with a clutchnet setup.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Bump to watch. I'm just happy to see someone pushing


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Is that a roll pin I see in there? If so, why was that used rather then a tool steel solid pin? 

Because that requires more time and more precise machining. It's just to take some stress off the factory keyway, not replace it...


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
Because that requires more time and more precise machining. It's just to take some stress off the factory keyway, not replace it...

it took my shop more time to come up with a jig than to machine the dowel in the crank. tool pin as well.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
BobQ sells the shim. The shim goes between the Flywheel and the Crank. You don't need two...

There is another shim listed on Rosten's website that goes between the crank and the crank timing gear. That is the second shim I am referring to. Says it is for a 5-cylinder crank but looks like it would work with a 1.8t crank...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
it took my shop more time to come up with a jig than to machine the dowel in the crank. tool pin as well. 

Took my shop all of about 20 mins to do that, and it would have required much more precision to do a tool steel dowel... I'm plenty happy with what I have had done and it serves it's purpose fine imo...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

I wish. Did manage to get a hold of someone at Rosten. The crank nose shim won't work because the 5 cylinder cranks are a different size. Sucks.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

Update?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*

hows it running?


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_hows it running? 

Probably pretty great if it were still my main focus...








I'm back in school full time and working full time. Not really too worried about it at this point.
Might put some time into it over the summer though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*

That roll pin will not shear. Sintered cast timing gears and keyways hold out for many miles and much hp. They do give out, but knowing the manufacturing process, I'm not surprised. They are attached to a crank pulley w/ harmonic dampening. Drives a waterpump, camshaft, P/S, alternator. Nothing w/ much drag that a good sized roll pin along w/ a keyway w/ torque cannot handle. Lets not get carried away here...


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That roll pin will not shear. Sintered cast timing gears and keyways hold out for many miles and much hp. They do give out, but knowing the manufacturing process, I'm not surprised. They are attached to a crank pulley w/ harmonic dampening. Drives a waterpump, camshaft, P/S, alternator. Nothing w/ much drag that a good sized roll pin along w/ a keyway w/ torque cannot handle. Lets not get carried away here...

Right, whenever I get back to this, I plan to use IE's option for the crank gear and run a Fluidampner balancer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Right, whenever I get back to this, I plan to use IE's option for the crank gear and run a Fluidampner balancer.

Just bring it to your machine shop w/ a new timing gear. Any good machine shop should have tons of dowels laying around in various sizes. I have many over here a cabinet away that'll suit the purpose. No real need for a 'kit'...


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just bring it to your machine shop w/ a new timing gear. Any good machine shop should have tons of dowels laying around in various sizes. I have many over here a cabinet away that'll suit the purpose. No real need for a 'kit'...

X2. seriously, does anyone use their brain


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

why not support a vendor with the kit and just do it yourself. has nothing to do with using your brain.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (version1.655)*


_Quote, originally posted by *version1.655* »_
X2. seriously, does anyone use their brain









Not really any reputable machine shops around this area, except one but all they do is head work. Every time I've used a different machine shop around I've ended up with a new problem or two.
I've used my brain and the resources available to me in my area, the "kit" is looking to be my best option right now... Unless any machine shops on here are willing to cover the cost of shipping a crank to and fro...


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Not really any reputable machine shows around this area, except one but all they do is head work. Every time I've used a different machine shop around I've ended up with a new problem or two.
I've used my brain and the resources available to me in my area, the "kit" is looking to be my best option right now... Unless any machine shops on here are willing to cover the cost of shipping a crank to and fro...

sen it out to me, my machine shop has the tooling to do it. they made a jig for me and my customers engines, and they only charge 2 hours labor.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*

Yes, if you are planning on doing this w/ a hand drill, although it can work, its sketchy at best


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes, if you are planning on doing this w/ a hand drill, although it can work, its sketchy at best

X2 minus the hand drill...lol..but it can be done. A drill press, use your imagination to make a jig, and the proper bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice collection of parts


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

eh, i know what it's like to have life come first. lol. hence, 3 years later on my build. when you do things nobody else is doing, you have nothing to go by. nobody to ask how they did this/that. and when you try to get people involved, they are SOOO lost, it's frustrating. BUT, i think i'll go pick up some turbo blue gas this weekend for mine. LOL. 
edit, don't lose site though man. do what you can, when you can. there will be times you become more motivated than others, and the excitement will come and go. in the end, you'll be happy you stuck with it though. 


_Modified by 1.8t67 at 6:38 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

Would it be a horrible thing to ask you to share the "Fully adjustable" part of your build with the vortex community? I love the bumpy effect that you had on the first few pictures..... That was very different, and quite amusing. Please share more if you can allow. That WAS very, very good


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Would it be a horrible thing to ask you to share the "Fully adjustable" part of your build with the vortex community? 

He was talking about his cam gears


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_eh, i know what it's like to have life come first. lol. hence, 3 years later on my build. when you do things nobody else is doing, you have nothing to go by. nobody to ask how they did this/that. and when you try to get people involved, they are SOOO lost, it's frustrating. BUT, i think i'll go pick up some turbo blue gas this weekend for mine. LOL. 
edit, don't lose site though man. do what you can, when you can. there will be times you become more motivated than others, and the excitement will come and go. in the end, you'll be happy you stuck with it though. 

_Modified by 1.8t67 at 6:38 PM 4-6-2010_

I have no intentions of abandoning the project. I've just found other things that interest me at the moment: mainly going to school for a culinary degree.
Also, if anyone was curious, I posted about a secret idea that we had a while back. Unfortunately, couldn't find anyone who was able to help, but maybe posting it up might spark some ideas for someone. Anyway, we were thinking about having a one-piece forged main caps/girdle made.
I'm also very interested in a dual cam gear setup.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

all new parts must be posted in pic from w/ ur "model" wink wink!......


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

If anyone cared, all systems are go... Sort of. I will be ordering ALL the rest of the parts I need to complete this project. Car gets towed to the shop this week, hopefully, to begin the exhaust manifold work.
Pictures to follow VERY soon. opcorn:


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Sweet! I'm in STA, so I might make the drive to check this out once it's complete. Glad to see it's coming together nicely. Any jaxdub guys helping?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

nbkkb7x said:


> Sweet! I'm in STA, so I might make the drive to check this out once it's complete. Glad to see it's coming together nicely. Any jaxdub guys helping?


 Nah. Just me and my best friend. And another friend of ours who is doing the exhaust manifold, downpipe, and intercooler plumbing. Speaking of which, anyone can recommend a good 4" muffler? :laugh:


----------

